# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Patiënt Gronings ziekenhuis besmet met open tbc - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Patiënt Gronings ziekenhuis besmet met open tbc*
*Algemeen Dagblad - 13 uur geleden*
GRONINGEN - Bij een patiënt van het Universitair Medisch Centrum in Groningen (UMCG) is een besmettelijke vorm van tbc geconstateerd. Dat maakte de GGD Groningen dinsdag bekend. De patiënt heeft tijdens zijn verblijf in het UMCG diverse poliklinieken *...*
Open tuberculose bij patiënt UMCG RTL Nieuws
Patiënt met tbc in UMCG RTV Drenthe
Nieuwsbank (abonnement)
*alle 7 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

